# Rikon 70-050 vs



## Final Strut (May 1, 2012)

Back in The begining of February I bought a new Rikon 70-050 vs mini on amazon for $300 shipped. I have got say that for the money I don't think you can get much better if you are looking for a mini. It has all kinds of power, it's quiet, and the variable speed is awesome. 

The other day I was looking through the tools on my local craigslist and I saw an add for a Rikon 70-100. This is the same lathe that I bought back in February minus the variable speed and this one has an indexing head. The lathe also included a full eight piece set of Benjamin's Best tools. The guy claimed it was all like new and he wanted $250 for everything. 

I went today to check it out and he told me he bought the lathe and tools last fall for around $450 and tuned about 20 musky lures with it this winter, The tools have never been sharpened and the lathe is still shiney like new. I asked him if he was firm on his price and he told me the absolute lowest he would go was $200 for the works. Within three minutes I had it loaded in my car and was headed home. After having run my 70-050 for a couple of month now I knew I couldn't let this go. I am going to set it up with a 4 jaw scroll chuck as a designated lathe for boring and buffing.


----------



## brown down (May 2, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Back in The begining of February I bought a new Rikon 70-050 vs mini on amazon for $300 shipped. I have got say that for the money I don't think you can get much better if you are looking for a mini. It has all kinds of power, it's quiet, and the variable speed is awesome.
> 
> The other day I was looking through the tools on my local craigslist and I saw an add for a Rikon 70-100. This is the same lathe that I bought back in February minus the variable speed and this one has an indexing head. The lathe also included a full eight piece set of Benjamin's Best tools. The guy claimed it was all like new and he wanted $250 for everything.
> 
> I went today to check it out and he told me he bought the lathe and tools last fall for around $450 and tuned about 20 musky lures with it this winter, The tools have never been sharpened and the lathe is still shiney like new. I asked him if he was firm on his price and he told me the absolute lowest he would go was $200 for the works. Within three minutes I had it loaded in my car and was headed home. After having run my 70-050 for a couple of month now I knew I couldn't let this go. I am going to set it up with a 4 jaw scroll chuck as a designated lathe for boring and buffing.



sweet find that is the same one i have


----------



## Final Strut (May 2, 2012)

brown down said:


> sweet find that is the same one i have



I usually don't turn anything real big, mostly 2" square stock and smaller unless I am making turkey calls and they are kind of like a real shallow 4" bowl. How big of stuff have you turned with yours with out power issues? Will it handle a decent size bowl?

Scott


----------

